# FS - Adult African cichlids-SOLD



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

So, my Malawi tank has become a mixed bag of species - which is what impulse buying will get you . Problem is, it's not really the original vision I had for the tank. SO - going to change things up, and make room for some new stock.

*ALL FISH NOW SOLD*

*Electric Blue Ahlii Sold
Yellow Labs no longer available.
*
For sale:

1 x 5" male Bumblebee (Pseudotropheus crabro) $25
4 x 4-5" OB Peacocks - all male, I believe $20 each, $75 for 4
2 x 4" male Kenyi (lombardoi) $20 each
2 x 3-4" zebra (??) hybrids $20 each

Open to offers, multi fish discounts!

Or trades for:
ADULT female Yellow Tail Acei
ADULT or near adult Rusties, Cobues, Hongi (male or female)

You'll have to pu from Ladner, or we can arrange to meet on the weekends.

Cheers!
Rich


----------



## mat731 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Rich,
l have iterest for your OB peacocks, all males, $74 for 4 can you showw me the pics about OB peacocks and how about the delivery,please send me the pics and l will let you know as well. thanks.


----------



## iPhone4 (Mar 11, 2011)

Would you please post some actual pics.

Thank you for your time in advance.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Added a poor video...but better than nothing. Third fish, the orange one with black fins, I have no idea what that sucker is. But (s)he is for sale! :bigsmile:


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

bumpy bumpy


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Halloween bump


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

OB Peacock males have all the color in them,if you have one that is grey and dull looking then it's a female..
I'm looking for some females..
plus I'm interested in the yellow labs,if ya have females? most males will have more black in them..
Let me know if that is the case with some of yours, or maybe i can pop by and take a look, I'm in Cloverdale so it's not that far..


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

The OB's are all males. The yellow labs are too young to definitively sex yet, but some I believe are definitely male, with the black markings on the fins.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Movember bumpity bump


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

To the top...c'mon peeps, you know you want them..

Open to offers!


----------



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll take the yellow labs


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Short work week bump!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adding 4" male Maingano $20


----------

